# Désactiver "se souvenir du mot de passe"



## bertol65 (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour
J'aimerai désactiver la fonction qui permet de se souvenir de mon nom d'utilisateur et de mon mot de passe quand je vais sur Gmail avec Safari.
Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h21 ----------

Sur mon compte Gmail je n'ai pas vu l'option. Peut être avec Safari ou avec MacOS ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

 il faut peut être aller dans le Trousseau d'Accès, supprimer le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe correspondant au compte Gmail.

Ensuite aller sur le compte Gmail, Safari va proposer de se souvenir ou non du mot de passe, choisir non.

C'est juste une suggestion, je ne sais pas si c'est la "bonne" méthode.

EDIT : dans mon Trousseau d'Accès, j'ai bien deux lignes qui correspondent à mon compte mail chez Orange :
- pop.orange.fr (serveur de réception)
- smtp.orange.fr (serveur d'envoi)
Quand j'affiche le mot de passe, c'est bien le mot de passe de mon compte de messagerie, pour les 2 serveurs.

Il y a donc probablement DEUX lignes à supprimer : pop.gmail.com, et smtp.gmail.com (si POP) ou imap.gmail.com (si IMAP).
Mais ça c'est pour un compte Orange, utilisé à travers Mail.

Pour Gmail c'est différent puisque Webmail, mais il faut regarder quand même si la suppression des infos dans le Trousseau d'accès donne le résultat voulu. (sans doute une seule ligne à supprimer).


----------



## tsss (16 Juillet 2012)

Salut,

Safari > préférences > remplissage auto > noms et mot de passe
Si c'est coché, Safari va enregistré chaque identifiant et mot de passe que tu renseigneras, mais il me semble que Safari, par politesse, te demande avant d'enregistrer tes mots de passe ...


----------



## bertol65 (17 Juillet 2012)

Merci, la solution de tsss fonctionne nickel.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h12 ----------

Pour Gmail. parce que Face book ça marche pas.


----------



## bertol65 (17 Juillet 2012)

Il m'est impossible de supprimer tout ça !?


----------



## tsss (17 Juillet 2012)

Sûrement que si, en cliquant sur supprimer en bas non ?


----------



## bertol65 (17 Juillet 2012)

Non, je fais tout effacer et supprimer mais ça ne marche pas !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Il faut sélectionner avant (cliquer pour faire apparaitre en bleu).


----------



## tsss (17 Juillet 2012)

bon bha, tu peux passer par Safari > Réinitialiser Safari 
tu coches ce que bon te semble et hop


----------



## bertol65 (19 Juillet 2012)

J'ai tout coché mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Je commence à en avoir ras le bol de Lion. Plein de petits détails chiants.
Perte aussi de tous mes événements sur Ical et fonctionnement bizarre.


----------

